Ask HN: Any recommended finance materials for beginners? - febin
======
auslegung
Not sure what exactly you mean by 'beginner' and 'finance', but I tend to
point people to [http://getrichslowly.org](http://getrichslowly.org) and
[https://www.daveramsey.com](https://www.daveramsey.com). Dave Ramsey has
links to several podcasts that are relevant, books, etc.

------
indescions_2018
Investopedia, StockTwits, r/Investing. Daily diet of WSJ, Bloomberg, CNBC. And
Robert Shiller's Financial Markets course at Yale:

[https://oyc.yale.edu/economics/econ-252](https://oyc.yale.edu/economics/econ-252)

